# Special Test Channels 9300 and 9301: PRE-Discussion



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello everyone...

DirecTV tonight: 9/22/2007 at 10PM PT (PACIFIC TIME)

Will have two test channels for the D10 SAT.

Right now they are only scheduled for a *30 minute window*
They are working to get this extended for longer, but as for right now... it is only scheduled for the 30 minutes.

These will be TWO test channels... one from the ODD channels, ONE for the even channels.

Everyone... should check them out, but most specifically those that have had issues with 498.... they are *EXTREMELY interested* in the feed back...

So... again... sorry for the late notice... I just got it a little while ago... SO!!!

Please.... Every check out the channels.... and report your results...

IN your reports: Please give some basics about your setup (specifically what receiver and software version you are running on it).... and if you were having issues with 498... that is very important to know.

Earl


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

so us east coasters will have them viewable @ 1AM on 9/23 Earl, correct?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

1 AM? Ouch.

Time to set the alarm.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That would be [strike]2AM ET[/strike] 1AM ET (edit: tom robertson)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If we're getting 498/480/481 OK do you still want us to try this?

OK, missed the part about everyone try it. I'll see if I can stay awake that long. Good thing the wife is out of town this weekend.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Earl, thats 2am (?) here or is it 1am; are you serious?:eek2:


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

Can they be recorded?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh, come on! You people were up all night waiting for the alleged HD launch on the 19th and you're complaining about a 1:00 a.m. time now?


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll tune in!


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That would be 2AM ET


Huh?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That would be 2AM ET


You mean Atlantic Time. Eastern Daylight Time it would, indeed, be 1:00 a.m.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

earl.. any idea what is gonna be in the stream??


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

henryld said:


> Huh?


Shhh...Earl's tired tonight.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

No that would be 1 a.m. EDT


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That would be 2AM ET


No, 10 PM PT is 11 PM MT, 12 AM CST, and 1 AM EST.


----------



## Med 28 (Sep 4, 2007)

I will stay up here CDT Midnight. if its 2200 Pt
Thanks Earl for the heads up. any Idea what we should see


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

1am, that is a joke right? What have they been doing the past 2 months that they have not had employees do this testing?


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

Racer88 said:


> No that would be 1 a.m. EDT


Few..... I might not be passed out by then :grin:


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That would be 2AM ET


Earl - you gotta catch some more sleep!

0200 EDT is 2300 PDT. Are the channels starting at 2200 PDT or 2300 PDT?

This is why we should use zulu-time! 

And any idea what channel numbers we're looking at so I can set a manual record?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

My bad... 1am ET (yes I am tired)... no idea what will be in the stream.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl can the channels be recorded?


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd better switch to koolaid!!!!! :lol:


----------



## ChrisQ (Sep 8, 2007)

/me puts on a pot of coffee.

w00t


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Earl can the channels be recorded?


Nice, good idea


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe the CE video????


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> Earl can the channels be recorded?


Can't see why not... try it as a manual.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> No, 10 PM PT is 11 PM MT, 12 AM CST, and 1 AM EST.


we're on daylite time.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

psweig said:


> we're on daylite time.


oops


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

So what exactly should we be seeing on these test channels when they go live? Or will that just be a surprise?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll be up anyway.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i am willing to bet there will be actual content in the stream.. considering 480 and 481 are already tests for even and odd... i bet they will try to stream a channel on even and odd this time...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Can't see why not... try it as a manual.


HR20 won't record anything if the channel is not listed in the guide, even manually.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> HR20 won't record anything if the channel is not listed in the guide, even manually.


Then I guess that is a no.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> HR20 won't record anything if the channel is not listed in the guide, even manually.


Yep, I tried and could not set it up.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

my money is on TBS HD and CNN HD


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

I dont see 9000 or 9001


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, in order for us to test them, they are going to have to show up in the guide at (or no later than) 10pm pacific. At that time I would expect you could hit record.

Carl


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

Quick goat thinking to move this to the discussion thread earl.


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, I'll certainly record it when it's up though!


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

kenn157 said:


> I dont see 9000 or 9001


They'll probably won't show up till later


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

AirRocker said:


> my money is on TBS HD and CNN HD


Is CNN HD broadcasting yet?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Is CNN HD broadcasting yet?


i thought so.. i thought that was rumored to be one of the first ones to be turned on...


----------



## bjdraw (Jan 25, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Is CNN HD broadcasting yet?


Both CNN HD and Weather Channel HD have previously stated that DirecTV has their HD feed already.


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

twistedT said:


> They'll probably won't show up till later


Ahhh ok!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

bjdraw said:


> Both CNN HD and Weather Channel HD have previously stated that DirecTV has their HD feed already.


Ah ok, didn't know they had launched yet, cool thanks.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Well, in order for us to test them, they are going to have to show up in the guide at (or no later than) 10pm pacific. At that time I would expect you could hit record.
> 
> Carl


Well, yeah. Assuming they actually have video (like 498).

The thought of recording was for east coasters to be able to go to bed (but not sleep cause we'd be waiting for 1 am!).


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

As always DBSTALK comes through with awesopme info.

Will stay awake for sure.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

DBSTalk is probably responsible for more insomnia than any other form of anxiety.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

AFAIK, if they don't show up in the guide, there's no way for the HR20 to tune to them, let alone record them.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Which means they will show up by 10 PT. Or the test failed.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

So how long until Swanni breaks this info as an "exclusive"? :lol:


----------



## Ely (Sep 1, 2007)

Will these be actual streaming channels? does anybody know?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> So how long until Swanni breaks this info as an "exclusive"? :lol:


Next week


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

armophob said:


> He already did, we got moved here. You would have known that if you were the oracle.


Yeah, for some reason, when I refresh the thread, it never shows the new posts! I have to keep cleaning my temporary internet files and cookies just to get new post to show! Weird!!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> Yeah, for some reason, when I refresh the thread, it never shows the new posts! I have to keep cleaning my temporary internet files and cookies just to get new post to show! Weird!!


ever use the quick links/new posts/direct tv tab?


----------



## FranklyFred (Oct 4, 2006)

So we just punch in 9000 and 9001 on the remote getting gray screen on 498 right now on HR20-100?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

FranklyFred said:


> So we just punch in 9000 and 9001 on the remote getting gray screen on 498 right now on HR20-100?


When they get there, they should be in your ALL CHANNELS guide or you can punch them in.

They aren't active yet.


----------



## rkjg24 (Apr 23, 2007)

DC_SnDvl said:


> 1am, that is a joke right? What have they been doing the past 2 months that they have not had employees do this testing?


and someone's already griping.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes. and they should appear in the guide just as they go live


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> DBSTalk is probably responsible for more insomnia than any other form of anxiety.


Two all-niters for me this past week.


----------



## Ely (Sep 1, 2007)

Smthkd said:


> Yeah, for some reason, when I refresh the thread, it never shows the new posts! I have to keep cleaning my temporary internet files and cookies just to get new post to show! Weird!!


If you use Internet Explorer click or go to "Internet Options" then select the "General Tab" then under "Browsing History" select "Settings" then under "Temporary Internet Files" check either "Check for newer versions of stored pages -Every time I visit the page" or "Automatically" and you'll be all set


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Two all-niters for me this past week.


Wow. You carrying bits up to the new satellite to get us HD?


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

Teronzhul said:


> So what exactly should we be seeing on these test channels when they go live? Or will that just be a surprise?


Hey, since it's 1 am EDT, I vote for the Playboy Channel! That way, more people will stay up (if you know what I mean !Devil_lol )


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> DBSTalk is probably responsible for more insomnia than any other form of anxiety.


I can attest to that.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

GordonT said:


> Hey, since it's 1 am EDT, I vote for the Playboy Channel! That way, more people will stay up (if you know what I mean !Devil_lol )


At my age not likely.:hurah:


----------



## shugo77 (Apr 13, 2007)

Dangit, I should know better than to pull up this website right before going to bed, now I have to stay up at least another 2 hours, so much for going to church in the morning, I wonder if my wife will buy my excuse..."uh, I had to stay up late for the newest test channel", I know she thinks I'm a complete moron already, this will just add to it.:lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

GordonT said:


> Hey, since it's 1 am EDT, I vote for the Playboy Channel! That way, more people will stay up (if you know what I mean !Devil_lol )


Let us remember this is a family oriented forum...

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## wallyjar (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't know but the older I get the less I can even stay UP for the playboy Channel


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

watching UFC hope its over by 1am


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

They should just turn them on and leave them on! Maybe for CE only of they are afraid of something?


----------



## shugo77 (Apr 13, 2007)

wallyjar said:


> I don't know but the older I get the less I can even stay UP for the playboy Channel


I had to read that twice before I got it

:hurah: :hurah: :lol: :lol: :icon_lol: !rolling !rolling


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I still vote for the CE video. On a loop for 30 minutes


----------



## Vid58 (May 6, 2007)

Trying to help Earl out and direct people over here for there pre-gabber.

Late night testing? I think I like the playboy channel too.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

psweig said:


> Earl, thats 2am (?) here or is it 1am; are you serious?:eek2:


midnight CST. 
Sorry, I originally said "1 a.m." and realized I had a brain cramp.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

Since we have to kill an hour or so did anybody else have problems on 73, 74 & 96 tonight?


----------



## shugo77 (Apr 13, 2007)

henryld said:


> Since we have to kill an hour or so did anybody else have problems on 73, 74 & 96 tonight?


not me


----------



## wallyjar (Aug 11, 2006)

no problems here


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

purtman said:


> 1 a.m. CST


Midnight CDT. Which is actually 11pm CST if any of you are not on daylight savings time.

Or 2 hours from now. about.

Edit: My bad....did bad math. It was just over an hour when I posted this and I rounded up by not looking at last digits on digital clock. I need sleep but this is like Christmas!


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

I thought it was about 1 hour from now. It's Midnight here on the east cost, so 1am is only 1 hour from now.


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote from azbob...

Popcorn, Popped (check)
beer cold (check)
Door to Media room locked (check)
Eyes stapled open (check)
Astronaut diapers (check)
Pizza Delivery on Speed dial (check)
Remote duct tape to hand (check)
Back Scratcher at the ready (check)
Feet up (check)

ah... DTV ready... ahh..


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

T-Minus 01H:00M:00S

Transponders set to stun


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Midnight CDT. Which is actually 11pm CST if any of you are not on daylight savings time.
> 
> Or 2 hours from now. about.


Isn't that ONE hour from now?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I sure wish this country would get rid of dst and time zones and just use UTC.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

The red sox clinch the plays-offs, the red sox clinch the play-offs!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

tonyd79 said:


> DBSTalk is probably responsible for more insomnia than any other form of anxiety.


So true, this website is my home page, and I spend more time on here then all other websites combined.

T-minus 1 hour and counting till launch........bring on the HD!! 

Holy HD Batman....we're all crazy! :grin:


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

At least we have a football game on 94 to pass the time.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

This place is too funny


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, my bad.....I looked at the first digits on the clock and did the math wrong. Sorry. Less than an hour now.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

armophob said:


> we are in the new thread


His message is in this thread ...


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

skaeight said:


> The red sox clinch the plays-offs, the red sox clinch the play-offs!


yeeeee-HAAAAW :goodjob:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

skaeight said:


> The red sox clinch the plays-offs, the red sox clinch the play-offs!


Let the choking begin!


----------



## ddpoohndave (Sep 18, 2007)

Red Sox Clinch and once again have best record in baseball. Magic # is 6 for division


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

And the links are circular! We may destroy the HD time space continuum! Scotty! How much time until that HD is up and running?


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

Check The Sticky Threads!


----------



## ericami (Dec 8, 2006)

henryld said:


> Since we have to kill an hour or so did anybody else have problems on 73, 74 & 96 tonight?


I haven't tested any of those channels, but TNT HD (ch. 75) kept freaking out all day. Periodic SERIOUS pixellation, and sound quality dropping as if I was having some AM signal drift -- lots of static, etc.

Seems to be better tonight, but for the last 24 hours, it's been intermittent.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

ddpoohndave said:


> Red Sox Clinch and once again have best record in baseball. Magic # is 6 for division


Hizzle yizzle. I didn't even know we had the best record in baseball. And to the let the chocking begin comment. F* that. We're going to take it all. We've clinched, the pressure is off us now. They will take the division. You've heard it here first.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

If a mod would just close this thread, it would make life easier for people not checking the sticky threads.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

T - 48 minutes


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

43 minutes until some glorious HD.... I hope 

EDIT: Oooops... my bad I mean 48


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Aaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!! Please go check again. Stop the insanity!!!!


Tom .... Where are you????? lol.. close this thread!


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Hopefully it's a glorious HD prognostication of the 2007 World Series Champions Boston Red Sox.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

This thread is full of Sox fans.....I love it!!!!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

purtman said:


> If this is the new thread, why did he post messages in here to ask us not to add to this thread?


He is tired and is not perfect. The guy is busting his a** on this stuff and will make a few mistakes here and there.

It is okay. We are in the right place to throw the bull....


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

skaeight said:


> Hopefully it's a glorious HD prognostication of the 2007 World Series Champions Boston Red Sox.


Awfully optimistic for a Sawx fan in late September!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

we should start another thread about whether or not it's okay to post in this thread


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> we should start another thread about whether or not it's okay to post in this thread


And interlink them all and bring down the internet for all time!


----------



## Vid58 (May 6, 2007)

Fine. I was just trying to do Earl a favor since everyone ignored him.


----------



## bforan21 (Jan 5, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> This thread is full of Sox fans.....I love it!!!!


Can you believe it !!!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> we should start another thread about whether or not it's okay to post in this thread


How about a poll?


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> Awfully optimistic for a Sawx fan in late September!


We're in the playoffs that's all that matters. Anything can happen at this point.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> How about a poll?


:lol:

sounds good


----------



## FranklyFred (Oct 4, 2006)

waiting till 10 pdt watching CSI on OTA CBS first time normaly not home at this time Cool the sound is awesome


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

skaeight said:


> We're in the playoffs that's all that matters. Anything can happen at this point.


And it usually does...Bill Buckner. Bucky Dent. Any guys named Buck out there this year?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Vid58 said:


> Fine. I was just trying to do Earl a favor since everyone ignored him.


People did not ignore him. He broke the thread into two a long time ago.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> we should start another thread about whether or not it's okay to post in this thread


I say we post a poll as to whether or not its ok to start another thread to talk about whether or not its is ok to post in this thread.


----------



## shugo77 (Apr 13, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> we should start another thread about whether or not it's okay to post in this thread


then we can start another thread with a poll so people can vote on which thread is better


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

I just got off the phone with D* and one of the channels they will be broadcasting is the knitting channel. Cool

T-Minus 00H:43M:00S


----------



## ddpoohndave (Sep 18, 2007)

If it ended today Angels visit Fenway and Yanks visit Cleveland


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

wallyjar said:


> I don't know but the older I get the less I can even stay UP for the playboy Channel


They have pills to help with that these days, I hear.


----------



## Vid58 (May 6, 2007)

Since my A's are out of it. Go Socks.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

ericami said:


> I haven't tested any of those channels, but TNT HD (ch. 75) kept freaking out all day. Periodic SERIOUS pixellation, and sound quality dropping as if I was having some AM signal drift -- lots of static, etc.
> 
> Seems to be better tonight, but for the last 24 hours, it's been intermittent.


Was switching between the Alabama/Georgia & Texas/Rice game and also happened to switch over to UHD a few times. I was having wierd video freezing events and total lose of audio and video for about 3 hours.


----------



## Scott B. (Jan 22, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> Tom .... Where are you????? lol.. close this thread!


Amen to that!


----------



## ddpoohndave (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey TonyD who won the latest WS Red Sox or Yanks? Im guessing your a Stankees fan. Spankees havent won anything since when?? 2000 LOL


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

armophob said:


> He picked up the big pile of crap that it was was and flung it here with his posts as well. And now we and he are here.


Man, your posts rarely fail to make me laugh out loud.

So IF there is any poll, it should be filled with guesses about what the channels will be showing.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> And it usually does...Bill Buckner. Bucky Dent. Any guys named Buck out there this year?


Won't need them. Since they got Gagne, the Sox' insurance for the Green Monster seats has tripled.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Vid58 said:


> Since my A's are out of it. Go Socks.


Hey, welcome to the "official" discussion thread.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> And it usually does...Bill Buckner. Bucky Dent. Any guys named Buck out there this year?


Seriously. What the F* is wrong with you? What team are you a fan off? Anyways, Bucky Dent messed up the Red Sox chances of getting into the playoffs in '78. We're in Baby! It doesn't matter.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> And it usually does...Bill Buckner. Bucky Dent. Any guys named Buck out there this year?


That really doesn't wash any more. Old news. We _could_ talk about teams coming back from 3-0 deficits, though 

But it should probably be done in the sports forum.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

1 championship in the last 89 years and many chokes, you'd think Sox fans would learn...sad.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> Man, your posts rarely fail to make me laugh out loud.


----------



## shugo77 (Apr 13, 2007)

Vid58 said:


> Fine. I was just trying to do Earl a favor since everyone ignored him.


your intentions were in the right place, you were just too late, get over it


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

skaeight said:


> Seriously. What the F* is wrong with you? What team are you a fan off? Anyways, Bucky Dent messed up the Red Sox chances of getting into the playoffs in '78. We're in Baby! It doesn't matter.


Remember this is "family-friendly" Can't you just say "what is wrong with you?"


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> They have pills to help with that these days, I hear.


I would love to have to call my doctor in 4 Hours!:eek2:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

ddpoohndave said:


> Hey TonyD who won the latest WS Red Sox or Yanks? Im guessing your a Stankees fan. Spankees havent won anything since when?? 2000 LOL


Guessed wrong. No Yankee fan here.

Just get a kick out of Red Sox fans.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> This thread is full of Sox fans.....I love it!!!!


Go Mets!!!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Rakul said:


> Go Mets!!!


How are those Mets doing lately?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

skaeight said:


> I say we post a poll as to whether or not its ok to start another thread to talk about whether or not its is ok to post in this thread.


LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

For all living in the Boston area, please contact your local Red Cross for the Heimlich Maneuver classes available in that area. They're filling up pretty quickly in the Boston area.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

skaeight said:


> Seriously. What the F* is wrong with you? What team are you a fan off? Anyways, Bucky Dent messed up the Red Sox chances of getting into the playoffs in '78. We're in Baby! It doesn't matter.


Bad history there, buddy. While it wasn't the "playoffs" it was a playoff.

Oh, that is right. Red Sox Nation rewrote that game and a Boston TV station editted the ending of the game.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

purtman said:


> Remember this is "family-friendly" Can't you just say "what is wrong with you?"


I didn't say anything. Your mind is in the gutter. I said what the F asterisk is wrong with you. That doesn't really mean much of anything when you think about.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> How are those Mets doing lately?


They suck, but the beat the fish today!! :lol:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> How are those Mets doing lately?


Pretty much the same as the Red Sox.....


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

purtman said:


> For all living in the Boston area, please contact your local Red Cross for the Heimlich Maneuver classes available in that area. They're filling up pretty quickly in the Boston area.


Only necessary when the Yankees are in town for the playoffs.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

skaeight said:


> I didn't say anything. Your mind is in the gutter. I said what the F asterisk is wrong with you. That doesn't really mean much of anything when you think about.


Eh. I just thought it was a bad Boston accent.

You guys are fun!


----------



## ddpoohndave (Sep 18, 2007)

One thing Red Sox fans LOVE to talk about is the greatest CHOKE job in all of sports and that is the ALCS of 03 Up 3 games to none and BLOWN! LOL


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Bad history there, buddy. While it wasn't the "playoffs" it was a playoff.
> 
> Oh, that is right. Red Sox Nation rewrote that game and a Boston TV station editted the ending of the game.


Sigh. This is fun for awhile...but it seems I can't escape it anywhere.

Oh, well.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

purtman said:


> For all living in the Boston area, please contact your local Red Cross for the Heimlich Maneuver classes available in that area. They're filling up pretty quickly in the Boston area.


Good call...I can already see the choke of 2008...Celtics finish 1st in East, swept in round 1.


----------



## rkjg24 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would say let's talk about NASCAR but...it would just be flamebait.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> How are those Mets doing lately?


Hey, we've won 3 of the last 4. And we're keeping attention off of A-Rod going into the deep freeze.


----------



## whobear627 (Sep 15, 2007)

:backtotop


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Okay, now even I want to get back on topic.


----------



## ddpoohndave (Sep 18, 2007)

Why Purtman theres Yanks fans in Boston?? They must be heading there because Red Sox just got done clinching a playoff birth. Did the Spankees do that yet?? NOPE. Magic # for division is 6! HaHA


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Rakul said:


> They suck, but the beat the fish today!! :lol:


hey! this is a family friendly forum... couldn't you just say that they are silly billy heads?!?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Sigh. This is fun for awhile...but it seems I can't escape it anywhere.
> 
> Oh, well.


Sorry. Just having fun. Great respect for the Red Sox franchise. And I love Fenway.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Guessed wrong. No Yankee fan here.
> 
> Just get a kick out of Red Sox fans.


Big Yankees' fan here! Let's see. My team has only titles in 1961, '62, '77, '78, '96, '98, '99, and '00 in my lifetime. If it wasn't but Bud Selig, the Sox would not have had Curt Schilling nor would John Henry own the Sox. I say this because I have been around the game quite a bit and not just as a fan.

1) When a team agrees to a deal, it gets 72 hours (no more) to agree to a contract extension with that player. As of 75 hours, the Sox had no contract with Schilling and the deal should not have been allowed.

2) When the Sox were sold, Selig (a big buddy of John Henry) allowed the deal to go through, even though Henry did not have the high bid and he also owned. No problem. Let Jeffrey Luria buy the team. Oh, yeah. He owns the Expos. Not a problem. We'll just let the Expos go without an owner for a few years, stick it to their fans, and lose that market for good.

Can the Sox win both a division and league title in the same year? I doubt it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Man, this threads moves fast. My F5 key is wearing out.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> Eh. I just thought it was a bad Boston accent.
> 
> You guys are fun!


Well, I have less of a problem with you calling out the bucky dent thing than the family first thing limiting my speech when I didn't even swear. BTW I'm not from Boston, but wish I was. Boston is awesome. I was there over the summer for a game and it's unbelievable.

Oh, and did I mention we're in the playoffs?


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

....i'm excited..i'm in central so that makes it 12:00??


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

rkjg24 said:


> I would say let's talk about NASCAR but...it would just be flamebait.


Nah, let's stick with sports ... :lol:


----------



## shugo77 (Apr 13, 2007)

oops, I think i wandered into the Yankees vs Red Sox thread by mistake, where is the test channel thread, can someone post a link?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Sorry. Just having fun. Great respect for the Red Sox franchise. And I love Fenway.


No offense taken. And it was a Sox fan who started it, I think.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

skaeight said:


> Well, I have less of a problem with you calling out the bucky dent thing than the family first thing limiting my speech when I didn't even swear. BTW I'm not from Boston, but wish I was. Boston is awesome. I was there over the summer for a game and it's unbelievable.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention we're in the playoffs?


Let the choking......oops. Time loop.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

garoo said:


> ....i'm excited..i'm in central so that makes it 12:00??


yeah... 32 minutes... no matter where you are... for those of you that are not so time zone savvy....


----------



## ddpoohndave (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL @ Purtman


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> No offense taken. And it was a Sox fan who started it, I think.


It often is, my friend. It often is.

LOL!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ddpoohndave said:


> Why Purtman theres Yanks fans in Boston?? They must be heading there because Red Sox just got done clinching a playoff birth. Did the Spankees do that yet?? NOPE. Magic # for division is 6! HaHA


WOW...clinched a spot! I love how the Sox fans are complacent with just getting in.


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

yes 12-Mid...I will be watching on my slingbox in NOLA(business trip)...I am sick of drinking on Bourbon Street


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

LameLefty said:


> So how long until Swanni breaks this info as an "exclusive"? :lol:


Or Scott...:lol:


----------



## garydean (Sep 1, 2004)

shugo77 said:


> oops, I think i wandered into the Yankees vs Red Sox thread by mistake, where is the test channel thread, can someone post a link?


+1


----------



## Vid58 (May 6, 2007)

Predictions:

Yankees and Indians out of it in the first round.
Red Socks over the Angels.

Does anybody know what's going on over in the NL. If it really mattered.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> yeah... 32 minutes... no matter where you are... for those of you that are not so time zone savvy....


Stations must be going in the guide exactly at whatever o'clock. Didn't know they could populate the guide that quickly. Couldn't with the Tivo.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

shugo77 said:


> oops, I think i wandered into the Yankees vs Red Sox thread by mistake, where is the test channel thread, can someone post a link?


All threads this week evolve (devolve?) into a Sox-Yanks, thread. It's a force of nature apparently 

T-31 minutes to the test channels!


----------



## ddpoohndave (Sep 18, 2007)

Sigma isnt that what its all about?? Getting into playoffs??


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow, this thread might hit 202 posts by the time we see the new HD test channels.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

This one's getting way off topic with the baseball discussion. Keep the issues with the test channel here and the sports elsewhere. 

If your post gets deleted...........................................Earl did set a guideline for the thread


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

i just scared the crap out of my wife...i ran down the hall to tell her about this test...she thinks i'm crazy:icon_lol:


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

Updated from Earl in the other thread: It's a 3-hour tour, a 3-hour tour....


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Threads merged.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Dont forget about the "insiders" or "sources" 

both of which means lurking this site.


----------



## whobear627 (Sep 15, 2007)

any thoughts on which satellite will make the postseason....i'm taking 119....lots of experienced veterans.....directv 10...not a chance....send it back to AAA

 

i got confused about which thread this is


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

UFC main fight on now


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey! With 3 hours, maybe we will get a movie from Starz!


----------



## ddpoohndave (Sep 18, 2007)

So does these new test channels point to HD maybe on Monday?


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Did anyone else chew on hops tonight? Or was that just me?


----------



## gdn (Aug 5, 2007)

ddpoohndave said:


> So does these new test channels point to HD maybe on Monday?


Anybody's guess since these are additional "tests" and they want information gathered. Either to confirm their fixes or still trying to find the problems. Anybody's guess right now.


----------



## joeyvice (Sep 22, 2007)

How many times must I tell all of you, they will be on tonight at 3am PST.... Now stop asking and enjoy!


----------



## hengnv (Sep 23, 2007)

Should there be something in the guide for the test channels?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

gdn said:


> Anybody's guess since these are additional "tests" and they want information gathered. Either to confirm their fixes or still trying to find the problems. Anybody's guess right now.


It shows they are working like the devil to get this thing out. The 498 tests probably jarred them a bit and this is a followup of some type.

Sure seems like a team that is behind deadline (this past Wednesday).


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

They're showing two shows from ESPN Classic. On one channel is Game Six of the 1986 Series and the other is the "Bucky Dent" game. :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Please, stick to the discussion about the test channels. Or we will close it down. (There are already TWO moderators working hard in this thread, that ain't right.)

Thanks
Tom


----------



## RoundRockJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

gdn said:


> Anybody's guess since these are additional "tests" and they want information gathered. Either to confirm their fixes or still trying to find the problems. Anybody's guess right now.


I think it's diagnoses confirmation, live data vs slideshow on the LNB flipping problem wiht 498.

The 'other' thread theorized the slideshow didn't provide enough data to hit the polarization turn in time to catch the tuner.

Anyway, if you're having problems with 498, have good signals on 103b, get both 480 and 481 you'd be doing a huge service staying up and reporting your results.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The Test channels will be available for 3 hours starting at the appointed time. I'm updating the Alert.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## whobear627 (Sep 15, 2007)

now will it just say the same thing as 498?


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

RoundRockJohn said:


> I think it's diagnoses confirmation, live data vs slideshow on the LNB flipping problem wiht 498.
> 
> The 'other' thread theorized the slideshow didn't provide enough data to hit the polarization turn in time to catch the tuner.
> 
> Anyway, if you're having problems with 498, have good signals on 103b, get both 480 and 481 you'd be doing a huge service staying up and reporting your results.


thats me no 498 everything else is good this is on two hr20-700's


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey Earl, orig post says "3hr minute window".


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

Is this just going to be a slide or is it going to be a 3 hour movie? I just watched 300 the movie!


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

Just checked the guide, nothing on 9000 or 9001... Yet


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rkjg24 said:


> ZOMGZ!! I CANT BELIEVE ITS ANOTHER SLIDE!!!! I HATE D*!!!11111111shiftoneshiftoneonezero


You must have a time machine.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

ActiveHDdave said:


> Is this just going to be a slide or is it going to be a 3 hour movie? I just watched 300 the movie!


My guess is something more complex than a single slide at least.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Should you see '9000 / 9001' on the menu/guide before its broadcast time?

Or will it just arrive and you tune in?


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You must have a time machine.


if he did then he would be able to give us the exact date for the HD channels.................or maybe he knows and is holding it back


----------



## rkjg24 (Apr 23, 2007)

Vid58 said:


> If you hate D*, why are you on it. This is America. You have a choice.


....I wasn't serious.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> alright .. here's a compromise... would you rather see mary ann or ginger on the new test channels?


Anything but a slide that says:

"The Red Sox are in the Playoffs!"


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Vid58 said:


> If you hate D*, why are you on it. This is America. You have a choice.


(Made in jest)


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You must have a time machine.


I think he was joking in leet-speak. :lol:


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

Boy, those D* guys are putting in some serious overtime hours to get D-10 up and running!!


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Sure hope they show up. D*'s track record hasn't been the best lately.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

twistedT said:


> Boy, those D* guys are putting in some serious overtime hours to get D-10 up and running!!


Yeah, tells me they are feeling pressure from missing the deadline and they are trying like all heck to get the HD channels launched soon...oops...asap...oops...stat!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Tom sez - one NGC, one Discovery Channel. One 720p, one 1080i.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

twistedT said:


> Boy, those D* guys are putting in some serious overtime hours to get D-10 up and running!!


Im just glad they are trying to get it on!! I've been waiting a long time for this!


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

looks like we are getting Discovery HD and National Geographic HD on the test channels, with a 3 hour window..


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

skyviewmark1 said:


> Sure hope they show up. D*'s track record hasn't been the best lately.


Exactly why they are doing this. They are reaching out to the group that helped them with the HR20 to get massive testing quickly.

Smart move.


----------



## dwk78 (Sep 18, 2006)

Did you all see the update here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100280

it will be national geographic and discovery channel


----------



## TexasTodd (Aug 29, 2007)

discovery?? dont we already have that?


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

TexasTodd said:


> discovery?? dont we already have that?


thats HD theater not the simulcast


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

TexasTodd said:


> discovery?? dont we already have that?


We have Discovery Theater. Different than Discovery Channel. Same family. Different programs.


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

TexasTodd said:


> discovery?? dont we already have that?


separate from HD theater


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

I want CNN and TWC.. I want something I haven't already seen


----------



## TexasTodd (Aug 29, 2007)

drx792 said:


> thats HD theater not the simulcast


gotcha


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Cool - if simulcasts, it'll be "Whale Attack" on NGC and "Dirty Jobs" on Discovery. Fun!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

twistedT said:


> Boy, those D* guys are putting in some serious overtime hours to get D-10 up and running!!


"More power Scotty, more power!!"

"I'm givin all shes got Captain!!"

Sorry, just a little excited here..........


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

skyviewmark1 said:


> I want CNN and TWC.. I want something I haven't already seen


+1 ... but I'll take it..


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

do we post results here or in the other thread?


----------



## Vid58 (May 6, 2007)

I'm in for Dirty Jobs.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Just got home and logged onto DBS and find this, what a great surprise...


Go Cubs!


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

TWC? Really? Why do we even need the TWC in HD. That seems like a complete waste. Ya, heres the weather. It even more bad a** because its in HD.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mod cleanup is driving IE crazy. Pages slip all over the place.


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> "More power Scotty, more power!!"
> 
> "I'm givin all shes got Captain!!"
> 
> Sorry, just a little excited here..........


I'm a Doctor Jim, not a D* Satellite Technician!


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

what things should we be looking for during the test?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

post issues in the other sticky thread... this is just the pre discussion...


----------



## stevesns69 (Aug 1, 2007)

2 minutes


----------



## Vid58 (May 6, 2007)

skaeight said:


> TWC? Really? Why do we even need the TWC in HD. That seems like a complete waste. Ya, heres the weather. It even more bad a** because its in HD.


I agree with you.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Mod cleanup is driving IE crazy. Pages slip all over the place.


Yet ANOTHER reason to switch to Firefox.

(And get a Mac while you're at it . . .  )


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

garoo said:


> what things should we be looking for during the test?


 a release date for the rest of the channels!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Mod cleanup is driving IE crazy. Pages slip all over the place.


So man-up and use a real browser. Firefox!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

garoo said:


> what things should we be looking for during the test?


just making sure both channels work on both tuners...


----------



## newsbreaker (Sep 14, 2007)

Are these channels showing up in the guide for anyone else? I don't have them.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

Just got home from a night out and saw this - going to fire it up now and look for the channels......


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

Vid58 said:


> skaeight said:
> 
> 
> > TWC? Really? Why do we even need the TWC in HD. That seems like a complete waste. Ya, heres the weather. It even more bad a** because its in HD.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## rkjg24 (Apr 23, 2007)

less than a minute and counting....

[inserts plug for Jeff Gordon 24 Energy drink here]


----------



## HDhysteria (Sep 16, 2007)

garoo said:


> what things should we be looking for during the test?


the television


----------



## tbranan (Sep 3, 2006)

skaeight said:


> TWC? Really? Why do we even need the TWC in HD. That seems like a complete waste. Ya, heres the weather. It even more bad a** because its in HD.


Have you ever seen Heather Tesch weekday mornings? THAT is why we need TWC in HD!


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> just making sure both channels work on both tuners...


ok..thanks..that seems too easy


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

dbsdave said:


> Vid58 said:
> 
> 
> > HD maps along with improved radar allows you to pinpoint conditions down to a google earth type detailed level.
> ...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

my box says 12:00 and it won't tune to 9000


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm not getting anything.


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

This is a test....this is just a test, if this had actually been new hd channels and content you would have heard a test tone followed by annie singing


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

no channels here


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 10, 2006)

hmmmmm nothing here yet


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

nothing here


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

I got nothing was hoping they would be prompt to I could go sleepy


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

dbsdave said:


> Vid58 said:
> 
> 
> > HD maps along with improved radar allows you to pinpoint conditions down to a google earth type detailed level.
> ...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

uh oh... 12:01 and still nothing...


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

maybe they got confused with the time as well?


----------



## TexasTodd (Aug 29, 2007)

should we be disappointed again?


----------



## WJS (Jan 26, 2007)

Ditto - Nada


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think I liked the Red Sox posts better....


----------



## sunsfan (Jan 5, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> my box says 12:00 and it won't tune to 9000


Wow...don't want till 12:01 even!


----------



## BackLasher (Sep 15, 2007)

Nothing here...
Surprise, Surprise, Surprise....


----------



## Kishore (Feb 11, 2007)

Channel Not Available on 9000 as well as 9001


----------



## rkjg24 (Apr 23, 2007)

heh...someone flipped the switch too hard.

Just kidding.


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

why do we keep doing this to ourselves


----------



## funkeruski (Feb 4, 2006)

Why am I not surprised.......


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

Please post issues in the issue thread!!


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

Housten we have a problem!


----------



## BackLasher (Sep 15, 2007)

dbsdave said:


> why do we keep doing this to ourselves


No sh*t!!!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

well... at least this isn't as big of a letdown... lol


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

er im tired


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

is the channel not existing an issue?


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Is this a test for the emergency broadcast system :lol:


----------



## TexasTodd (Aug 29, 2007)

"calling earl. dr. earl, your wanted in the waiting room"


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

ActiveHDdave said:


> Housten we have a problem!


Tech is finishing his pizza. Someone go bang on the door!


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

i'm doing a reset


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

I think when 498 showed up the first time it was like 6:03 or 6:05 wouldn't shock me to see 1:05 here. Heck their call center opens at 6:05 eastern


----------



## stevesns69 (Aug 1, 2007)

:grin: Mine doen't work!!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

nothing here 1am ... going to bed


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

I have 9300 and 9301 - channel not purchased


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

ufc over and no 9000 s*** foooled again


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Stevies3 said:


> Is this a test for the emergency broadcast system :lol:


If this were an actual emergency, you would be asked to tune to channel 9000 ...


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

garoo said:


> i'm doing a reset


youll miss the test


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hmmmm.. Why did I expect this


----------



## WJS (Jan 26, 2007)

We're just a bunch of suckers for this


----------



## srob58 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nothing here


----------



## Stormtrader (Apr 23, 2007)

nothing on the west coast


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

ChicagoTC said:


> I have 9300 and 9301 - channel not purchased


yep that is it


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

Quick, change the website:

Many new TEST channels by the end of September, over 70 in October.


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

maybe it was 3 sec window?


----------



## stevesns69 (Aug 1, 2007)

they're here!!


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Its the wrong channels


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

national geographic and discovery


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow, just wow. What a load a of bull. I really think something is seriously wrong with D10 and they don't want to admit it. If they don't get their act together soon and launch some channels I'm going to be thinking about getting a Tivo HD and switching to Cable. This is just getting stupid. 

This really is disappointing as this came from Earl who has honestly been a great source of information. What is going on d*?


----------



## dwk78 (Sep 18, 2006)

9300 and 9301


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yep.. I got 721 Channel not purchased


----------



## gowaukee (May 19, 2007)

Go to 9300!


----------



## edmo (Sep 23, 2007)

9300 and 9301 NOW!


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Nothing showing up here.

I just got a call from Directv, I hard laughter on the other end then they hung up.


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

CRAP


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

channels 9300 and 9301


----------



## funkeruski (Feb 4, 2006)

CSR told me the test was going to be next Thursday.


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

9300 & 9301... error in original channels...


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

"There's an old saying in Tennessee — I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee — that says, fool me once, shame on — shame on you. Fool me — you can't get fooled again."


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

yes 9300 and 9301 work!!


----------



## newsbreaker (Sep 14, 2007)

Channel 9300 and 9301 folks

I've had issues with 498, but it, and the above, are now working


----------



## JMartinko (Dec 16, 2006)

ChicagoTC said:


> I have 9300 and 9301 - channel not purchased


I am gettting 9300 and 9301 here just fine. looks like NG channel.


----------



## satex (Sep 7, 2006)

Channel 9300


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

channel not !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

9300 and 9301 work great here in SE Wisconsin!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

9300... national geographic... is in 720p... and 9301... discovery... is in 1080i


----------



## TexasTodd (Aug 29, 2007)

there they are!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

JMartinko said:


> I am gettting 9300 and 9301 here just fine. looks like NG channel.


Yep, 9300 and 9301. NG and Discovery. Looking good here.


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

Nada on 9000,9001,9300,9301


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

dirty jobs..yes


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

dont get 9300 nor 9301


----------



## tbranan (Sep 3, 2006)

Directv: "Hey ,Billy Bob, wanna screw with the nerds over at DBS Talk tonight? Lets call Earl and tell him that we are gonna test some channels and see all the HD geeks crash the site when they don't come on line tonight at midnight!"

Billy Bob: " Sounds good to me. Lets do it."


----------



## WJS (Jan 26, 2007)

Nothing here on 9000, 9001, 9300, or 9301


----------



## Madhatter01 (May 22, 2007)

Dirty Jobs in HD. All i got to say is WOW!


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Channel not available here in Central VA..... yet


----------



## srob58 (Sep 17, 2007)

9300 and 9301 on the east coast!!!


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok what's up with the channel not purchased? I've had the HD package for years now...


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Both working here in NY


----------



## dale_holley (Aug 28, 2007)

Working for me in North Texas on my HR20-700


----------



## funkeruski (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't have **** on 9300 or 9301


----------



## MnGuy (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm getting 9300 and 9301. NG and Disc.


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

got both here in SoCal 9300 and 9301


----------



## cbayus (Apr 20, 2007)

There be whales on 9300 and 9301.


----------



## TexasTodd (Aug 29, 2007)

anybodys pictures breaking up?


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

If this is a spot beam test in Kansas I am getting channels 9300 / 9301


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

why do I do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Nope, nothing. No 9000, no 9001, no 9300, no 9301, no 900023902392092, no 3820838283205. What's going on?


----------

